# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs > The 3D Printed Prosthetic Initiative >  Open source leg designs

## fredd3039

Hello,
Are there any open source leg designs out there. I am looking for a few different models to print on our equipment at work for a local othotics/prosthetics company to see.

----------

